# Trails in und um Baiersbronn?



## Carsten123 (2. November 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
meine Schwiegerleut wohnen in Schönmünzach / Baiersbronn und da wir 1 - 2 mal im Monat zu Besuch dort sind würde ich gerne mal ein paar schöne Singletrails in dem Gebiet abfahren. Bisher war ich auf Grund mangelnder Ortskenntnis nur auf den Waldautobahnen unterwegs. Sind hier im Forum Leute aus der Gegend anwesend? Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne gemeinsame Tour machen oder vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tipps für gute Strecken parat... Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Gruß,
Carsten


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2015)

Es gab mal eine tolle Wanderkarte von Baiersbronn  
aber wie die Stimmung inzwischen dort ist, wenn man auf den Pfaden fährt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten123 (5. November 2015)

Danke Mausoline für den Tipp. Habe in den Weiten des www nun ein paar private Seiten von Leuten aus der Gegend gefunden die ihre gpx Daten mit dem Rest der Welt teilen. Dort sind einige schöne Strecken dabei, ebenso ein paar Singletrails. Die werde ich dann mal nach und nach abfahren.

Hatte gehofft hier noch ein paar Leute zu erreichen welche aus dem Murgtal kommen und ein paar Tipps aus erster Hand für mich haben...


----------



## Bowl (2. August 2017)

War schon jemand in Baiersbronn? Dort darf man jetzt auch offiziell auf Trials fahren.http://enduro-mtb.com/neue-ausgeschilderte-mountainbike-strecken-im-nordschwarzwald/
Aber irgendwie gibt es keine richtige Informationen darüber.


----------



## Baums (2. August 2017)

Ich wollte nächste Woche mal die Tour unter die Stollen nehmen:
https://regio.outdooractive.com/mob...ountainbike/t6-hirschkopf-trailtour/19077016/
Aber das Feedback in den Kommentaren hört sich schon mal vielversprechend an. 
Kann gerne noch persönlich berichten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. August 2017)

Auf den offiziellen Seiten der Baiersbronn Touristik sind etliche Touren aufgelistet. Durch die Nähe des Nationalparks und der damit verbundenen Restriktionen, sollte man sich an die Beschilderung halten.
Die angesprochene Tour bin ich vor kurzem gefahren. War ganz nett, fand sie aber trotzdem nicht so prickelnd. Bei mir kam da kein Flow auf. Wenn ich den haben will, setz ich mich lieber ins Auto und fahre in die Pfalz.
Ansonsten gibt es schon landschaftlich schöne Strecken, nur mit Trails haben die das hier nicht so. Ich stelle mir meine Touren deshalb meist selbst zusammen.
Andererseits muss man schon froh sein, überhaupt fahren zu können.


----------



## H33 (4. August 2017)

Bin die Hirschkopf und die steile Hänge Tour gefahren. 
Angesichts der Gesetzeslage in BaWü mehr als lobenswert, was dort auf die Beine gestellt wurde. 
Für eine offiziell von einer Touristikorganisation in Deutschland ausgeschilderte Tour fand ich die Hirschkopftour der Hammer. 
Vorsicht Trail gehen auch berauf, bin es im Mai gefahren, wurde hinten raus ganz schön anstregend. Verpflegung mitnehmen, direkt an der Strecke gibt`s nix. 
Bin aus KA angereist, lohnt sich ab und an als Ausflug auf jeden Fall. 

Grüße H 33


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2017)

H33 schrieb:


> Für eine offiziell von einer Touristikorganisation in Deutschland ausgeschilderte Tour fand ich die Hirschkopftour der Hammer.


Und das im Schwarzwald! 



H33 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Gesetzeslage in BaWü mehr als lobenswert, was dort auf die Beine gestellt wurde.


Dem muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Wäre noch ein Punkt gewesen, den ich meinem obigen Post zufügen wollte. Nun eben so. Den Baiersbronnern gehört ein dickes Lob ausgesprochen, dass sie ihre Trails und Wege durchgesetzt und noch einige dazu ausgeworfen haben.


----------



## H33 (4. August 2017)

Zum Thema Flow....

Ist ja der schwäbische Teil des Schwarzwaldes, da wird halt auch beim biken gschafft,
Ist bei den Pfälzern halt genetisch eher anders angelegt. 

Ich mag beides je nach dem.
Schade halt dass man in Baiersbronn nach der Tour nich mehr beim Harald essen gehen kann...........

Grüße H33


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2017)

Dafür kannst du beim Türken in der Oberdorfstr. einen klasse Döner essen 

PS. Wer ist Harald .


----------



## H33 (4. August 2017)

Wohlfahrt`s Ihrer........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2017)

Ich bin ja so hohl, ich hätt's mir denken können. 
Der Döner beim Türken ist mir lieber. Auf den blöden Schikimicki Kram kann ich gerne verzichten und auf das aufgenblasene Klientel der Traube schon 3x. Außerdem mir viel zu teuer. Meine Frau war vor einigen Jahren mal dort essen. War schon richtig gut, kein Zweifel, letztendlich das viele, dafür aufgerufene Geld aber keineswegs wert.


----------



## H33 (4. August 2017)

Schpässle gemacht
War überhaupt noch nie sternemäßig essen


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2017)

H33 schrieb:


> Wohlfahrt`s Ihrer........



Mit den Bike-Klamotten bist du da eh nicht reingelassen worden, so viele werden ihn nicht vermissen


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. August 2017)

Baiersbronn und Umgebung haben einige MTB-Touren erschaffen.
Die T6 und die T8 sind suppi. Die T8 hatte mir zuviele hm und der Trailanteil hätte dafür größer sein dürfen.
Aber die T6 ist grrandios , wenn man sich bei der Beschilderung nicht vertut. Ich habe sie auf meine Top-Tour-Liste gesetzt und werde sie bestimmt noch öfter mal fahren.
Hier sind die Touren aufgelistet:
https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar-baiersbronn/de/touren/#cat=Mountainbike&zc=10,8.35716,48.53661


----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2018)

Baiersbronn wurde immer völlig unterschätzt, was die Singletrails anbelangt. Für viele Auswärtige war die Anfahrt zu mühsam. Ich hatte bis ca.2008 weit über 100 Trails aufgeschrieben und kartografiert. Die Charakteristik war allerdings nicht flowig. Fast immer waren es entweder ruppige Trails mit Stufen oder Serpentinen mit vielen, engen Kehren. Ich selbst habe nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt, aber es gab immer wieder die öffentliche Diskussion. Da ich nicht mehr dort wohne, habe ich die Situation aus den Augen verloren und auch alle Aufzeichnungen nicht mehr. Auch wurden wir teilweise angegriffen, weil wir Trails öffentlich gemacht haben. Unsere Seite wurde gehackt, kein Backup.
Aber vielleicht soviel: die Wege an den Karwänden der Karseen sind technisch hoch interessant, der Mittelweg ab Zwieselberg bis Schiltach, der Grenzweg vom Kniebis bis zum Zwieselberg. Die Trails nördlich von Tonbach (ab dem Salbeofen) waren der absolute Hammer.
Viel Glück!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Februar 2018)

Cook schrieb:


> Die Charakteristik war allerdings nicht flowig. Fast immer waren es entweder ruppige Trails mit Stufen oder Serpentinen mit vielen, engen Kehren


Das ist schon ein Manko für mich, weil ich es gerne flowig habe. Ich bin aber froh, dass sie wenigstens da sind und fahre sie hin und wieder. So weit habe ich es nicht bis dahin.

Beim T6 ist die Streckenführung schon etwas verwirrend und durch die in letzter Zeit durchgeführten Forstarbeiten auch nicht mehr so, wie ursprünglich gedacht (Höhe Friedrichstal). Bin ich letztes Jahr zweimal gefahren und hab mich jedesmal vertan, war stellenweise nicht so meins. Muss ich noch weiter üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2018)

@Cook schon lang nichts mehr von dir gehört/gesehn.
Hast mir vor Jahren viele gute Tipps gegeben  war aber auch schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend, die natürlich auch durch die grandiose Landschaft und Ausblicke besticht. Leider liegt jetzt auch einiges im Nationalpark


----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Cook schon lang nichts mehr von dir gehört/gesehn.
> Hast mir vor Jahren viele gute Tipps gegeben  war aber auch schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend, die natürlich auch durch die grandiose Landschaft und Ausblicke besticht. Leider liegt jetzt auch einiges im Nationalpark



Hi Mausoline! Das freut mich immer, wenn die Tipps gut ankommen 
Da ich die Ecke nicht mehr von der Haustüre ab erreiche, war ich auch nicht mehr vor Ort biken.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Februar 2018)

oh ja stimmt, von der alten Northwood-Seite habe ich mir auch einst Tipps geholt...Wo steckt Du jetzt ?


----------



## Cook (19. Februar 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> oh ja stimmt, von der alten Northwood-Seite habe ich mir auch einst Tipps geholt...Wo steckt Du jetzt ?


Auch das höre ich gerne! So hatten wir uns das damals auch gedacht, Tipps für Gleichgesinnte! 
Jetzt bin ich weiter südlich, Region Bodensee.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Februar 2018)

Auch schön...


----------



## firefix (10. November 2018)

mal eine Frage. Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen neuen Arbeitsplatz in Freudenstadt oder Kempten/Allgäu was macht mountainbike technisch mehr Sinn? Kenne nur Bad Wildbad und Baiersbroon. Der verblockte Teil des bikeparks macht Spaß, die offiziellen trails in Baiersbroon waren nicht zu spannend.


----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

firefix schrieb:


> mal eine Frage. Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen neuen Arbeitsplatz in Freudenstadt oder Kempten/Allgäu was macht mountainbike technisch mehr Sinn? Kenne nur Bad Wildbad und Baiersbroon. Der verblockte Teil des bikeparks macht Spaß, die offiziellen trails in Baiersbroon waren nicht zu spannend.


Wenn dus verblockt magst kannst du in beiden Gegenden auf deine Kosten kommen. Im Schwarzwald ist vieles irgendwie fahrbar, aber oft nicht unbedingt schnell 
Verblockte Trails hab ich jedenfalls in der ganzen Gegend schon viele unter die Räder genommen.

BaWü hat halt eher die Problematik mit der 2-Meter-Regel, wobei die in der Praxis auch zu weitaus weniger Komplikationen führt, als ich bevor ich hergezogen bin dachte.


----------



## firefix (10. November 2018)

Das macht die Sache einfacher. Danke.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2018)

firefix schrieb:


> Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen neuen Arbeitsplatz in Freudenstadt oder Kempten/Allgäu


Da fragst du noch? Tschüss Schwarzwald.


----------



## firefix (11. November 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da fragst du noch? Tschüss Schwarzwald.


Hast du ein Beispiel das gegen denn Schwarzwald spricht (abgesehen von 2m Regel und viel Forst kaum Wald).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (11. November 2018)

Ich wette jetzt kommt "Wanderer" 

Aber Spaß beiseite: Was mir im Schwarzwald wirklich auf die Fackel geht ist oft der Zustand der Wege. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass in einer Gegend so lange Wege komplett unpassierbar waren, weil alles voll mit Bäumen lag, wie hier. Soviel zum Forst.
Das Miteinander mit Wanderern hingegen ist solange man freundlich grüßt in der Praxis unproblematisch, die häufigste Frage ist da eher die, wo denn am Bike der Motor säße


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2018)

firefix schrieb:


> Hast du ein Beispiel das gegen denn Schwarzwald spricht (abgesehen von 2m Regel und viel Forst kaum Wald).


Ich wohne hier und die Leute sind größtenteils genauso verblockt wie manche ihrer Trails. Und das bezieht sich auch auf das tägliche Leben, nicht nur auf zwangsläufige Begegnungen im Wald. Irgendwann pack ich meine Klamotten und ziehe in die Pfalz.
Ach ja, schon mal versucht im Wald was zu essen zu bekommen? Von den Bareisschen Nobelhütten um Baiersbronn reden wir nicht. Das ist nicht der Wald.


----------



## Flauschinator (11. November 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich wohne hier und die Leute sind größtenteils genauso verblockt wie manche ihrer Trails. Und das bezieht sich auch auf das tägliche Leben, nicht nur auf zwangsläufige Begegnungen im Wald. Irgendwann pack ich meine Klamotten und ziehe in die Pfalz.
> Ach ja, schon mal versucht im Wald was zu essen zu bekommen? Von den Bareisschen Nobelhütten um Baiersbronn reden wir nicht. Das ist nicht der Wald.



Bezüglich der Leute stimme ich dir sogar voll und ganz zu, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Der eine kommt damit klar, der andere nicht. Ich gehöre auch zu letzteren und werd sicher nicht den Rest meines Lebens in Karlsruhe verbringen.
Das Thema "im Wald was zu essen kriegen" ist für mich hingegen weniger relevant. Ich pack mir meine Brotdose in den Rucksack und gut. Funktioniert seit Jahren problemlos auch auf mehrtägigen Touren und schmeckt mir persönlich besser als jedes Hüttenessen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2018)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Ich pack mir meine Brotdose in den Rucksack und gut.


Mach ich genauso, hier zwangsläufig. Ich bin nicht darauf angewiesen. Wenn ich aber in der Pfalz unterwegs bin und das bin ich oft, lass ich mir es nicht nehmen, in eine der vielen Hütten einzukehren und in geselliger und freundlicher Runde zu vespern. Mach das mal im Schwarzwald. Die müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie keine Gäste mehr haben.


----------



## Flauschinator (11. November 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Mach ich genauso, hier zwangsläufig. Ich bin nicht darauf angewiesen. Wenn ich aber in der Pfalz unterwegs bin und das bin ich oft, lass ich mir es nicht nehmen, in eine der vielen Hütten einzukehren und in geselliger und freundlicher Runde zu vespern. Mach das mal im Schwarzwald. Die müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie keine Gäste mehr haben.



Ich muss wohl wirklich mal öfter in die Pfalz, klingt ja als wären die Menschen dort weitaus weniger miesepetrig. Im Schwarzwald bin ich wenn überhaupt mal in den kleineren Orten eingekehrt, da wars auch preislich bisher immer ok.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2018)




----------



## LittleBoomer (13. November 2018)

Die Pfalz ist schon eine andere entspannte Welt....merkt man daran, dass es wohl den wenigsten was ausmacht,  im Sommer um die Mittagszeit bei so mancher Hüttenmannschaft 1 Stunde Schlange stehen zu müssen für sein Essen. Oft gehts aber auch schneller...
Also ich würde sofort ins Allgäu. Hauptgrund: mal schnell im Frühjahr oder Herbst auf die Alpensüdseite wechseln und den Sommer verlängern.
Oder das stabile Schönwetter des Allgäu genießen. Oder überhaupt die "richtigen" Berge. MTB, Klettern, Bergtouren, Skifahren, lecker Käse, tolle Bäder....was willste mehr.

PS: Sobald Du über Baiersbronn raus bist, stehts Du im Nationalpark. Und da ist MTB absolut verboten.


----------



## Mausoline (13. November 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ...Also ich würde sofort ins Allgäu. Hauptgrund: mal schnell im Frühjahr oder Herbst auf die Alpensüdseite wechseln und den Sommer verlängern.
> Oder das stabile Schönwetter des Allgäu genießen. Oder überhaupt die "richtigen" Berge. MTB, Klettern, Bergtouren, Skifahren, lecker Käse, tolle Bäder....was willste mehr.
> 
> PS: Sobald Du über Baiersbronn raus bist, stehts Du im Nationalpark. Und da ist MTB absolut verboten.




Na ja, er kann ja jetzt noch ein paar Jahre Baiersbronn bis der Nationalpark erweitert wird und gar kein Schnee mehr kommt  und die Vogesen sind ja auch nicht so weit  
und danach ins Allgäu  da ist er zumindest den höheren Bergen dann näher.


----------



## firefix (14. November 2018)

wurde jetzt Freudenstadt. Danke für die Mithilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. November 2018)

hier stand Mist.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. November 2018)

Hmm, könnte ich jetzt nicht viel mit anfangen.


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2018)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. November 2018)

Ich glaube die hier wäre richtiger. Aber auch etwas zusammenhanglos zu hiesigem Thema
https://www.pro-cycl.de/

Hmm, geginnt der Nationalpark nicht so auf halben Wege Baiersbronn Richtung Hornisgrinde ?
Muss ich mal auf der Karte anschauen...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> mm, geginnt der Nationalpark nicht so auf halben Wege Baiersbronn Richtung Hornisgrinde ?
> Muss ich mal auf der Karte anschauen...



Überall da, wo man ihn nicht brauchen kann.
Manchmal ist die Grenzführung schon etwas schwer zu verstehen. Das wurde offensichtlich gemacht um den Eindruck zu erwecken, man hätte sich etwas dabei gedacht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die hier wäre richtiger. Aber auch etwas zusammenhanglos zu hiesigem Thema
> https://www.pro-cycl.de/



Ich verstehe es nicht, was sollen wir mit dem Kram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> PS: Sobald Du über Baiersbronn raus bist, stehts Du im Nationalpark. Und da ist MTB absolut verboten.


Nicht ganz. Baiersbronn hat Strecken und Trails, die durch den Park führen und einige Wege durch den Park dürfen auch mit dem Rad befahren werden.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. November 2018)

Also sorry für den Beitrag oder das Missverständnis. Hatte das so verstanden das hier jemand in die Gegend rund um Beiersbronn / Freudenstadt zieht und entsprechend auf Trailsuche ist, deshalb der link zu den Jungs die das Trailnetz dort ausbauen. Hab den Beitrag aber ja schon gelöscht da er wohl etwas befremdlich wirkte.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. November 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hatte das so verstanden das hier jemand in die Gegend rund um Beiersbronn / Freudenstadt zieht und entsprechend auf Trailsuche ist



So habe ich das auch verstanden.





Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag aber ja schon gelöscht da er wohl etwas befremdlich wirkte.


Alter, ist doch nix passiert 

Wer neu im Lande ist und Trails fahren möchte, ab zu Baiersbronn Touristik und mitfahren. Ich fahre da auch immer mit, wenn es zeitlich möglich ist, und das ist jedesmal ein Erlebnis. Und dabei wohne ich nur ein paar km weiter weg.


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Überall da, wo man ihn nicht brauchen kann.
> Manchmal ist die Grenzführung schon etwas schwer zu verstehen. Das wurde offensichtlich gemacht um den Eindruck zu erwecken, man hätte sich etwas dabei gedacht.



Nationalpark ist nur auf staatlichem Gelände. Es gibt ja noch Privatwald und der Murgschifferschaft gehört noch einiges vom Murgtal bis zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße, z.B. unter der Badner Höhe nördlich und Langenbachtal.
Was haben die sich gedacht dabei? Ich hab mitgearbeitet beim Wegenetz für die Vorschläge von den MTB-lern, weil ich da oben gaanz viele Wege kenn. Als ich noch aufm Berg  gewohnt hab, bin ich dort oft stundenlang durch die Gegend gefahren und hab keine Menschenseele getroffen. Schon aus dem Grund ist es wichtig so ein Gebiet zum Schutz zu sperren  oder  aber na ja, nu isses halt so.
Also die hatten z.B. bei Ihrem ersten Entwurf einen Wegabschnitt beim Westweg, da kam man mit dem Rad nicht vom Parkplatz zum Radweg und umgekehrt  höchstens über die B 500  und ein Teil vom Westweg mit genialer Sicht nach Westen ist jetzt nur für Fußgänger erlaubt, obwohl es auf dem breiten Forstwegstück vorher ein gutes Miteinander gab. Die Radler und Reiter müssen eine Stufe drunter durch den Wald 




LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ...Hmm, geginnt der Nationalpark nicht so auf halben Wege Baiersbronn Richtung Hornisgrinde ?
> Muss ich mal auf der Karte anschauen...



Ich war vor Wochen zum ersten Mal wieder da oben auf der Badner Höh und von Richtung Rote Lache her ist mir kein Schild aufgefallen, welches den Beginn des Parks oder Wegenutzung gekennzeichnet hat. Das ist aber nur das kleine Randgebiet vom Park. Dafür sind alle paar 100m Personen dagesessen und haben die Besucher gezählt  die sind mit den Autos hoch gekarrt und wieder geholt worden  tststs mit dem Auto im Nationalpark um Leute zu zählen und um15.30 haben die schon wieder aufgehört


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. November 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Also die hatten z.B. bei Ihrem ersten Entwurf einen Wegabschnitt beim Westweg, da kam man mit dem Rad nicht vom Parkplatz zum Radweg und umgekehrt  höchstens über die B 500  und ein Teil vom Westweg mit genialer Sicht nach Westen ist jetzt nur für Fußgänger erlaubt, obwohl es auf dem breiten Forstwegstück vorher ein gutes Miteinander gab. Die Radler und Reiter müssen eine Stufe drunter durch den Wald


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2018)

Gefällt dir das


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. November 2018)

Nö, sollte nur heißen: ich bin da bei dir.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand wie das in Baiersbronn mit Matsch aussieht? Heute regnets, morgen wirds schön. Kann man da trotzdem gut fahren oder sollte man lieber warten?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2022)

Fahn.
Bin morgen auch dort unterwegs und die paar Tropfen von heute verdampfen auf dem heißen Boden.


----------



## wesone (24. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das in Baiersbronn mit Matsch aussieht? Heute regnets, morgen wirds schön. Kann man da trotzdem gut fahren oder sollte man lieber warten?


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die drei Tropfen von Heute einen großartigen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2022)

Ganz sicher nicht. Ich war heute in der Nähe im Wald unterwegs und da hat man schon genau hinschauen müssen, um Reste vom gestrigen Regen noch wahrnehmen zu können.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2022)

Dafür hat es dann abends und in den folgenden Nächten ganz schön gekübelt  und so manches Steinchen und Wurzelchen war nass und rutschig


----------



## Beorn (3. August 2022)

Wie empfehlenswert ist denn Baiersbronn im Oktober, wenn man ein paar Tage Zeit (zu wenige für Ligurien oder Valle Maira), aber zu viele zum daheim hocken?
Und welche Touren sind für einen übergewichtigen Stahlhardtailer zu empfehlen? Ich fahre sind Albtrauf, runter und rauf, Spitzkehren und Stufen schrecken mich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. August 2022)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wie empfehlenswert ist denn Baiersbronn im Oktober, wenn man ein paar Tage Zeit (zu wenige für Ligurien oder Valle Maira), aber zu viele zum daheim hocken?


Immer 


Beorn schrieb:


> Und welche Touren sind für einen übergewichtigen Stahlhardtailer zu empfehlen? Ich fahre sind Albtrauf, runter und rauf, Spitzkehren und Stufen schrecken mich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr


Alle

Du lädst sie dir am besten runter und schaust sie dir auf der Karte an.


----------



## wesone (3. August 2022)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wie empfehlenswert ist denn Baiersbronn im Oktober, wenn man ein paar Tage Zeit (zu wenige für Ligurien oder Valle Maira), aber zu viele zum daheim hocken?
> Und welche Touren sind für einen übergewichtigen Stahlhardtailer zu empfehlen? Ich fahre sind Albtrauf, runter und rauf, Spitzkehren und Stufen schrecken mich schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr.


Wenn man in der Ecke wohnt kann man das schon mal machen, von weiters anfahren lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Fahrtechnisch sind die Trails alle nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll zumindest wenn es trocken ist, HM kann man, wenn man den möchte, schon einige zusammen bekommen. Persönlich finde es ein paar Meter weiter  rund um die Hornisgrinde etwas schöner, aber das ist ja immer auch Geschmacksach.


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. August 2022)

Ich denke, dass mit der T6 und T8 zwei ansprechende Touren möglich sind. Andere haben zwei drei heftige Abfahrten aber der Rest ist öd. Um Baiersbronn gibt es einige Trails die bspw. auf openmtbmap zu finden sind. Diese lassen sich ganz gut miteinander verbinden, allerdings über Forstwege.
Wenn Du es heftiger magst ist der Bike-Park in Bad Wildbad ums Eck oder die Strecken in Sasbachwalden .


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2022)

wesone schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Ecke wohnt kann man das schon mal machen, von weiters anfahren lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Fahrtechnisch sind die Trails alle nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll zumindest wenn es trocken ist, HM kann man, wenn man den möchte, schon einige zusammen bekommen. Persönlich finde es ein paar Meter weiter  rund um die Hornisgrinde etwas schöner, aber das ist ja immer auch Geschmacksach.


 Hornisgrinde  🤔 Nationalpark ...

Also wenn er mitm Hardtail unterwegs ist wird ihm Baiersbronn schon gefallen. Dann soll er sich die Trails selbst aneinanderreihen, man muss die Touren nicht so fahren, wie sie vorgegeben sind.
Im Übrigen sind einige Stellen durch Erosion schon etwas anspruchsvoller geworden
und wo kann man im Nordschwarzwald sonst so viele Spitzkehren fahren?

Herbst ist sehr schön, Trails sind nicht mehr zugewachsen, aber manche nordseitig ausgerichtete steinige Trails ganz schön rutschig.


----------



## wesone (6. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und wo kann man im Nordschwarzwald sonst so viele Spitzkehren fahren?


Da gibt es einiges😉


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2022)

aber nicht 15-20 am Stück  und die sind leider auch nicht offiziell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathma (10. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber nicht 15-20 am Stück


...doch...


Mausoline schrieb:


> die sind leider auch nicht offiziell


...stimmt, aber dafür interessanter ☺️


----------

